# Finally, soco kidded



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So socco was my doe who was on the small side so I was worried. She's red with white socks (hence them naming her socco). Yesterday was day 153, she finally went. She was in prelabor most of the afternoon, preferring to stand outside with her front feet up on what ever she could. Her udder the night before began to get tight, ligs were gone (barely there for several days). She did no nesting, she didn't go lay down until it was time to push. There I was with all my kit stuff and by now it was around 5pm. Two hooves were coming out and head was not. I went and barely pushed the one hoof in just a tiny bit and pushed the head down slightly then we pulled. When I put my finger tips in I could feel the head crammed up against her rump/pelvic area. 
So long story short, she delivered a nice traditional doe.  Pics later today, it was getting dark and the lighting wasn't sufficient for pics.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

so happy all went ok.
can't wait to see pics :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations!x


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So here's a pic at 12 hrs old. Can't get more right now- Friday prep for bathroom demo (me)! Sat & Sun demo (my hubby, neighbor and me) and recontruct, Mon & today finish work- me- should be done tomorrow. Will get more pics. She's as cute as can be, she was hoping around playing with my son yesterday.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

These are about 24hrs old- she was smaller but gaining daily.
The second photo makes her back leg look turned out, it's really not she's nice and straight in the rear.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! She's beautiful congrats! Are you going to keep her?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes it looks that way, that will be 3 does and addy will make 4. She's funny out playing and bouncing all around.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats. What a cutie


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

thanks she is. I'm waiting for hubby to name her, poor baby still has no name.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful little baby


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

thank you, I'm kind of partial to her


----------

